# Windows Photo Viewer can't open this picture...



## schlumpf (Jun 12, 2010)

Because there might not be enough available memory on your computer...blah blah.









THere is plently of physical and available memory. This problem started when we were trying to switch our Epson Workforce 600 printer to grey scale. So, you would think that the following advice would be the fix:

Use the below mentioned steps and check if this resolves your issue -

Click Start and go to Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Display\Screen Resolution and click advanced settings.
Go into color management and click color management.
Under devices tick use my settings for this device and the highlight and delete the profile associated with this device
Refer to the below link for the resolution -http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itproappcompat/thread/7b6ae08b-4b5c-443b-9d43-e87ca5e7aeb1
Hope this helps. Let us know the results.
Thanks, 
Meghmala  *Microsoft Support *
*But, alas, it does not help. *
This solution doesn't work because I have no profiles listed for the monitor under the Color Management utility. 










And I clearly have enough RAM. 









So, is there a way to uninstall photo viewer and reinstall? Any other ideas?


----------



## schlumpf (Jun 12, 2010)

I am running Windows 7 Ver 6.1 Build 7600.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There is the possibility that the photo file was corrupted. Run a chkdsk and see. Were you able to view that photo before ?


----------

